# Moving pipes into the wall



## mcg (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm remodeling my first floor bathroom. First order of business is installing a new sink and vanity. Right now, the pipes come up from the basement through the floor, up through the inside of the existing vanity. The replacement vanity isn't completely covered, so I'd like to move these pipes so that they come up from the basement behind the wall.

I'll be fine with the moving of the pipes in the basement to accommodate this, but how should I approach this? I was thinking of cutting out a piece of the drywall, drilling down from there, rerouting everything, then patching up the drywall. Is there anything more to it that I should be aware of?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you live where temps drop below freezing you should avoid putting the pipes in an exterior wall. If it's an interior wall your plan sounds good.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta agree. Sounds like you're on the right track. Just be sure this isnt an exterior wall and you should be good to go.

Good luck!


----------



## mcg (Jan 7, 2009)

JDC/jogr,

It is an interior wall, so sounds like I should be all set. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

The best way to do it is to cut out a section of the drywall just inside the studs where you want to run the pipes. After you run the new pipes, screw a 1x to the side studs as a screwing flange to reinstall the drywall. You can then patch and retexture the cut out and you should be in business.


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

Everything you want to do sounds good, but there maybe a reason the pipe was not put in the wall, like an existing floor truss that sits directly below the interior wall, be cautious, maybe drive a nail through the bottom plate where you want to drill the hole and make sure it is clear of any trusses, you can drill through the truss if you are willing to hire a carpenter to install a truss repair.:thumbup:


----------



## mcg (Jan 7, 2009)

zoso, good advice, I will definitely check before going through all of the work. the wall doesn't line up w/ any joists in the basement, so I'm hopeful this isn't the case.


----------

